# Танго Пожалуйста как называется в оригинале?



## max111333 (10 Мар 2012)

Танго Пьяццоллы "Пожалуйста" как называется в оригинале?


----------



## Иринка (4 Апр 2012)

Называется это танго "s'il vous plat"(если я не ошибаюсь то говорится это так "Силь ву пле" . Многие его называют сокращенно SVP.


----------

